
 jQuery UI with Richard Worth  - blazzerbg
http://codebetter.com/blogs/matthew.podwysocki/archive/2009/08/14/ann-dc-alt-net-8-26-2009-jquery-ui-with-richard-worth.aspx
======
peoplerock
So I'm new to codebetter.com, but this announcement is ony about a ?face-to-
face? meeting? Whew - I hardly remember them. I was expecting an
article/interview. That not appearing I looked for a video. No.

Am I missing the link to streaming of the event? ...or there nothing beyond an
RSVP to Alexandria VA (if I can fly cross-country that day)?

------
ihumanable
Yea, I'm having trouble figuring out what's going on in this article too,
maybe I'm slow or something. Are they going to webcast this or do I have to
show up in Virginia?

